# From 18650 to 2170



## arbdullah (8/2/17)

5000-6000mah per cell? How long before we see these being used for vaping? 

"Best and cheapest cell in the world", says Musk. In a conference call with analysts, Elon Musk claimed that Tesla's new 2170 battery cell, which will be made with manufacturing partner Panasonic at the Gigafactory in Nevada, is "the best cell in the world that is also the cheapest cell," reports Electrek.









The thicker, longer 2170 — named for its approximate 21mm diameter and 70mm length — increases on the 18650's energy density significantly. Where the 66cm3 volume of a 18650 translates into a maximum electric charge of around 3000mAh, the 97cm3 volume of a 2170 has been tested within the region of 5750-6000mAh, doubling the level of charge for a 50 per cent increase in volume.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## PsyCLown (8/2/17)

What amps can it constantly discharge at?

As for whether the change will ever be made, I do not know. It can be a bit tricky to move an entire industry over to a different standard.
People already have their 18650 batteries, devices which use them as well as chargers for them.

That being said, I do as if a change in batteries could benefit the vaping industry and resolve a lot of the current issues with the higher powered mods.
Make new mods 2170 and offer an 18650 sleeve perhaps for backwards compatibility, it will not force people onto the new standard but at least some will start to adopt the new standard slowly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/2/17)

Almost certain that it will take a long, long time before there is a surplus of these cells for vape use, they'll all land up in his cars, seeing as that's probably why they were designed.


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

It will be interesting to see the amperage that they have. From what I've read, the 2170 contains more goo per cell, the 18650 more metal. So logically the 18650 will have greater amps, the 2170 greater mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

RichJB said:


> It will be interesting to see the amperage that they have. From what I've read, the 2170 contains more goo per cell, the 18650 more metal. So logically the 18650 will have greater amps, the 2170 greater mAh.



I need more goo then @RichJB 
Mah for the win 
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

